# Problème paramétrage NAS



## wiloupioupiou (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'acheter un serveur nas, 2*2To , le DLINK DNS320, il fonctionne parfaitement sous windows mais sous osx ça veut pas, je me connecte à la page d'acceuil en http ... mais impossible de naviguer dedans pourtant même s'il apparait dans le finder, dès que je veux naviguer ça pose des problèmes, je vois le dossier principal mais les sous dossiers .... NON !! 48h que je suis dessus et rien


----------



## drs (24 Décembre 2010)

tu actives l'afp et tu vas dessus directement depuis le finder.
Dans Outils, Se connecter au serveur, et tu tapes afp://adresse_ip_de_ton_nas


----------



## wiloupioupiou (24 Décembre 2010)

drs a dit:


> tu actives l'afp et tu vas dessus directement depuis le finder.
> Dans Outils, Se connecter au serveur, et tu tapes afp://adresse_ip_de_ton_nas



Ca y'est je suis passé en filaire mais ça marche mal... je peux meme pas faire un streaming de video HD alors qu'en wifi et sous 7 ça fonctionne ...


----------



## drs (24 Décembre 2010)

pourquoi passer en filaire?


----------



## wiloupioupiou (24 Décembre 2010)

ça rame par le wifi encore plus .... je comprend vraiment pas , j'ai pas l'ombre d'une idée même, j'aimerais trouver quelqu'un qui aurait le même matos sur mac


----------



## wiloupioupiou (27 Décembre 2010)

Bon après de nombreux tests, retour très négatif du dlink dns320... j'essaie de tout sauvegarder :rateau: (le comble pour un serveur nas) et de le reformater, car je ne vois pas de solutions, un début de piste avec la mauvaise gestion du NTFS ? même s'i ldevrait au moins le détecter normalement en lecture seule...

Rahhhhhhhhhhhh 



wiloupioupiou a dit:


> ça rame par le wifi encore plus .... je comprend vraiment pas , j'ai pas l'ombre d'une idée même, j'aimerais trouver quelqu'un qui aurait le même matos sur mac


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> Bon après de nombreux tests, retour très négatif du dlink dns320... j'essaie de tout sauvegarder :rateau: (le comble pour un serveur nas) et de le reformater, car je ne vois pas de solutions, un début de piste avec la mauvaise gestion du NTFS ? même s'i ldevrait au moins le détecter normalement en lecture seule...
> 
> Rahhhhhhhhhhhh



Bonjour,

S'il marche sur Windows et pas sur Mac, comment est fait le formatage ? ... Mac et Windows savent lire le FAT 32, il faut creuser dans ce sens ...

Faites les tests en filaire et passer au WiFi quand cela fonctionne.


----------



## wiloupioupiou (27 Décembre 2010)

Il est formaté en NTFS ... il devrait y accéder en read-only au moins, je l'ai vidé et vais tenter de le reformater en exfat si l'interface dlink veut bien me le proposer ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> Il est formaté en NTFS ... il devrait y accéder en read-only au moins, je l'ai vidé et vais tenter de le reformater en exfat si l'interface dlink veut bien me le proposer ...



s'il accepte ce sera bien, vous pourrez lire et écrire depuis les deux systèmes


----------



## Julienkk (28 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir,

j'ai besoin de votre aide, car on vient de m'offrir un DLINK DNS 320, le problème est que je me connecte au NAS dans le finder, je ne peux plus accéder à mes fichiers et dans istats il y a débit d'envoi de 400 ko/s et je peux plus utiliser mon IMAC. 

Par contre les autres ordinateurs de la maison sous windows n'ont aucun problème.

Merci beaucoup pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter à résoudre mon problème.

Bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Julienkk a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai besoin de votre aide, car on vient de m'offrir un DLINK DNS 320, le problème est que je me connecte au NAS dans le finder, je ne peux plus accéder à mes fichiers et dans istats il y a débit d'envoi de 400 ko/s et je peux plus utiliser mon IMAC.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Reprenez le fil depuis le début, il se peut que vous y verrez une solution, dont le formatage en FAT 32 ou EXFAT

Il me semble que ce post existe ailleurs, il a été bloqué, à cause de ... n'auriez vous pas créé un deuxième profil (pseudo) ?  *Citation :* ...> J'ai créé un post similaire dans la partie réseau du forum 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snow-leopard-et-dlink-dns-320-a-549052.html


----------



## wiloupioupiou (28 Décembre 2010)

Hello non justement on a centralisé ici, pour info de toute manière c'est du ext3... mais comme on passe par des protocoles (afp,cifs, voir ftp) c'est totalement read/write, donc on a pas 10000 solutions en fait, donc j'ai tout de même reformaté et ouvert les protocoles un par un dans la config', : time machine activé, serveur itunes activé, afp activé ... c'est mieux , le disque est détectable une fois sur deux...
A moins de rencontrer quelqu'un qui l'a sous mac et avec qui ça fonctionne parfaitement je pense que notre tour viendra lors d'une révision du firmware ( 1.00 actuellement) d'ailleurs sur la boite du dlink, dans le matériel minimum, on a la liste des windows mais pas macosx... pourtant il y'a timemachine sur le nas ????

J'essaie d'ici ce soir une dernière solution, l'installation de paquet comme sur le DNS323

http://nas-tweaks.net/118/updated-tutorials-for-the-installation-of-fun_plug-0-5-on-the-d-link-dns-320-sharecenter-pulse/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> Hello non justement on a centralisé ici, *pour info de toute manière c'est du ext3*... mais comme on passe par des protocoles (afp,cifs, voir ftp) c'est totalement read/write, donc on a pas 10000 solutions en fait, donc j'ai tout de même reformaté et ouvert les protocoles un par un dans la config', : time machine activé, serveur itunes activé, afp activé ... c'est mieux , le disque est détectable une fois sur deux...
> A moins de rencontrer quelqu'un qui l'a sous mac et avec qui ça fonctionne parfaitement je pense que notre tour viendra lors d'une révision du firmware ( 1.00 actuellement) d'ailleurs sur la boite du dlink, dans le matériel minimum, on a la liste des windows mais pas macosx... *pourtant il y'a timemachine sur le nas ????*
> 
> J'essaie d'ici ce soir une dernière solution, l'installation de paquet comme sur le DNS323
> ...



En attendant ... vu que vous avez Time Machine dans le NAS ... et que vous pouvez y accéder ... c'est cela qui compte en attendant mieux (une mise à jour)


----------



## wiloupioupiou (28 Décembre 2010)

ah non mais ça ne marche pas , time machine veux s'approprier le disque, et la ...c'est le drame


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> ah non mais ça ne marche pas , time machine veux s'approprier le disque, et la ...c'est le drame



Dans ce cas, il faut déconnecter Time Machine (depuis les Préférences Système), et utiliser le DD (NAS) comme une simple machine Externe ... C'est ce que je fais avec un LaCie (en fait des sauvegardes) (ou une Image disk)


----------



## sield (31 Décembre 2010)

Moi qui regardait ce DNS_320 avec intérêt, je suis plutôt refroidit pour le coup...
Je me demande si je ne devrais pas prendre un ReadyNAS Duo


----------



## wiloupioupiou (1 Janvier 2011)

ben écoute je te le déconseille ... j'ai un western D. en réseau qui marche parfaitement ... pas lui


----------



## sield (2 Janvier 2011)

Lequel me déconseille tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

sield a dit:


> Lequel me déconseille tu ?



Salut,

J'ai un LaCie et un MaXtor, les deux vont nickel


----------



## sield (2 Janvier 2011)

Mais ils ne gèrent pas le RAID


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

sield a dit:


> Mais ils ne gèrent pas le RAID


 
A mon avis le Raid n'a rien à voir, c'est un montage entre disques. 
Sur un Mac Pro avec 4 disques, on peut très bien attribuer à Time Machine deux des DD internes qui sont en Raid 0 ou 1 

Votre problème vient du partage entre MAC et Windows.
Un formatage en FAT32 permet l'écriture et la lecture par les deux

Un gros D Externe unique de 2 Go ... 

Les sauvegardes on peut les faire sans passer par Time Machine


----------



## olaf1966 (2 Janvier 2011)

Les Synology sont très simples d'usage. L'interface est très intuitive. Le RAID est supporté (différents types suivant le nombre de disques durs installés). Je possède un 407 depuis deux ans et j'en suis satisfait. Il intègre un serveur iTunes, il est compatible avec Time Machine, et aucun soucis avec XP comme OSX.


----------



## wiloupioupiou (6 Janvier 2011)

Désolé 

Mais pas d'accord, on parle d'un disque dur réseau, donc comme souvent formaté en ext, dans mon cas ext3, comme mon disque western, donc possibilité de lecture/écriture par osx et 7. Sauf que ça ne fonctionne pas sous osx, et je mise plus pour une mauvaise gestion des noms des fichiers et arborescence répertoire, corrigible par firmware. Je parlais de TIMEMACHINE simplement pour dire qu'il était prévu aussi pour une architecture mac.
J'ai fais depuis le début de l'année sur le support technique une demande d'assitance DLINK, connaitre un peu leurs futurs projet d'évolution du firmware... aucune news...




Chailleran a dit:


> A mon avis le Raid n'a rien à voir, c'est un montage entre disques.
> Sur un Mac Pro avec 4 disques, on peut très bien attribuer à Time Machine deux des DD internes qui sont en Raid 0 ou 1
> 
> Votre problème vient du partage entre MAC et Windows.
> ...


----------



## neoantho (14 Janvier 2011)

J'ai vu sur le forum d-link qu'ils parlaient d'un nouveau firmware d'ici peu.
http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=20999.0
J'espère qu'ils vont se bouger, je m'attendais pas à rencontrer des problèmes liés à OSx, et j'ai pas très envie de passer par windows, surtout pour une utilisation principalement prévue avec plex...

En plus, je ne sais pas si mes WD Caviar Green 1,5to vont faire l'affaire, j'ai également lu qu'ils étaient potentiellement incompatibles avec les NAS, ce qui est aberrant!


----------



## wiloupioupiou (15 Janvier 2011)

Cher client,

Concernant ces problème avec MAC OS et le DNS-320, c'est un problème connu. Un nouveau firmware 2.00 est en cours de developpement et devrait sortir prochainement mais nous ne pouvons vous donner de délais quant à sa sortie.

Cependant, essayer la manipulation suivante:

1. Activer le service AFP sur le DNS-320 depuis le menu Advanced->AFP Service".
2. Appuyer sur command+K aller sur "afp://Adresse_IP_DNS"
3. Verifier les dossiers dans le NAS.
Puis supprimer le dossier .AppleDB ou DSStore
Et redemarez le NAS puis reconnectez-vous.

Cordialement,
Support technique D-Link

Bon clairement la manipulation ne sert strictement à rien, DLINK a mis 14j à me répondre, accablant... j'attend le firmware 2 comme toi


----------



## wiloupioupiou (3 Février 2011)

Cher client,

Le nouveau firmware 2.0 est maintenant disponible sur notre site FTP, en suivant ce lien:
ftp://ftp.dlink.fr/DNS/DNS-320/Firmware/Firmware_2.00/DLINKEu_DNS320.2.00b06(2.02.1217.2010)(BETA)

Se trouvent également à l'adresse ftp://ftp.dlink.fr/DNS/DNS-320/Firmware/Firmware_2.00/ des mises à jour des programmes utilitaires.

Concernant la version exacte du client Bitorrent utilisé, nous sommes encore en attente de cette information.

Cordialement,
Support technique D-Link


Cordialement,
Support technique D-Link

JE TESTE DES CE SOIR !!!!!!!


----------



## wiloupioupiou (10 Février 2011)

Avis à tout le monde : ÇA MARCHE !!!

Il faut réinitialiser les paramètres, activer AFP, activer TIMEMACHINE, et voila tout fonctionne normalement ... OUUUFFFFFF


----------



## ciradis (10 Février 2011)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> Cher client,
> 
> Le nouveau firmware 2.0 est maintenant disponible sur notre site FTP, en suivant ce lien:
> ftp://ftp.dlink.fr/DNS/DNS-320/Firmware/Firmware_2.00/DLINKEu_DNS320.2.00b06(2.02.1217.2010)(BETA)
> ...


 


Bonjour
impossible pour moi d installer le firmware 2 , au bout de quelques seconde j'ai le message "failled"
 j'ai essayé avec le pc "xp pro" et le macbook S.L  aucun ne marche , j'ai beau cherché , j'ai donné ma lanque au chat , si quelqu'un peut m'eclairer , j'en serai reconnaissant
Cordialement
p.s: cofig : D-link pulse dns-320
                  mcbook pro 10.6
                  Pc "xp pro"


----------



## aero42 (25 Février 2011)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> Cher client,
> 
> Le nouveau firmware 2.0 est maintenant disponible sur notre site FTP, en suivant ce lien:
> ftp://ftp.dlink.fr/DNS/DNS-320/Firmware/Firmware_2.00/DLINKEu_DNS320.2.00b06(2.02.1217.2010)(BETA)
> ...



J'ai mis à jour le firmware 2.
Nickel, mais par contre dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un "pack language" disponible (notamment le français...).

J'ai beau chercher, j'ai rien trouvé !
Si quelqu'un l'a vu quelque part, je lui serait reconnaissant...


----------



## reremoon (18 Juillet 2011)

aero42 a dit:


> J'ai mis à jour le firmware 2.
> Nickel, mais par contre dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un "pack language" disponible (notamment le français...).
> 
> J'ai beau chercher, j'ai rien trouvé !
> Si quelqu'un l'a vu quelque part, je lui serait reconnaissant...



Voilà le lien de téléchargement du pack de langues en Français pour le firmware 2.0 :

dns320_LanguageFile_FRENCH_200.zip


Sinon, j'ai fait l'acquisition du DNS-320 il y a quelques mois, j'ai rencontré plusieurs problèmes :
Le partage réseau par défaut (samba) ne fonctionne pas bien sur Mac OS 10.6. C'est un problème connu et DLink propose d'activer AFP en attendant une mise à jour de firmware qui corrigerait ce problème. 
Oui, sauf que AFP ne marche pas mieux. Lorsque je copie des fichiers sur le NAS, les dossiers sont biens créés, mais il oublie une fois sur deux de copier les fichiers qui se trouvent dans les dossiers ! Je ne peux donc pas copier des dossiers qui contiennent des sous-dossiers de peur que la moitié de mes fichiers soient manquant.
De plus, la copie réseau est extrêmement lente. Bref, je me retrouve avec un serveur NAS inutile, puisqu'il ne copie pas fidèlement mes fichiers, comment donc l'utiliser en disque de Backup ?
Pire, le futur Mac Os Lion n'est pas du tout supporté !

Bon, un autre problème que j'ai rencontré, c'est avec le service FTP. Je l'active sans problème, j'ai rerouté les ports de mon modem pour y accéder depuis internet avec dyndns. Ça fonctionne bien, mais il m'est impossible d'écrire le moindre fichier en FTP. Les droits sont pourtant activés en read/write pour l'utilisateur avec lequel je m'identifie. J'ai essayé depuis mon réseau local, rien n'y fait.

Bref, je ne conseille vraiment pas l'acquisition de ce NAS pour des utilisateurs Mac. La publicité qui est faite sur les sites internet vendeurs et sur l'emballage promets une compatibilité TimeMachine, ITunes, et le support Mac complet, mais il n'en est rien.


----------



## bcorgan (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Nouvellement arrivé dans le monde Mac bien qu'ayant des iPhone depuis 4 ans, je fais face à de gros soucis avec ce satané DNS320.
1) Un  débit extrêmement lent. 16 heures pour copier 250 Go de mon Macbook Pro vers le NAS !!!!!!!

2) J'utilise la fonctionnalité UPNP AV de ce NAS, fonction pour lequel je l'avais acheté. Depuis que je suis passé sous Mac, j'ai un fichier dont la syntaxe est la suivante:
._monfichier.avi pour chaque fichier AVI dans l'arborescence. Je ne vois pas ces fichiers sous Mac mais avec ma PS3 qui est client UPNP ou mon iPad client UPNP aussi, je vois ces fichiers. Du coup c'est un vrai bordel pour s'y retrouver. Heureusement que DLink a fait une MAJ de son firmware réglant le problème d'ordre alphabétique des fichiers. 
Apparemment, il s'agirait de fichiers d'attributs de fichiers. Avez vous cela aussi ?

Pour information, je ne me connecte pas via AFP pour copier/coller les fichiers. Je vois le partage NAS sous Lion dans le Finder et je vais dedans, c'est tout.

Si vous avez des solutions je suis très preneur !

Merci à vous


----------

